# blower fan?



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Guy's, It's been awhile since my last post. This problem just happened today. I noticed while I was driving down the highway that it was getting hot inside the car then I put my hand down near my leg and there was hot air coming out of the heater/ac vent. The heater or the ac was not on, So I turned down the temp setting from 80 to 70 seeing that 80 was the last temp setting I had when the heater was running and it was 58 degrees with sun shining today. I still could not stop the air from blowing out the vents. Now I know that this was never like this in the 9 years I have had this car. 
So when I came up to the traffic light to stop then the air stops also! So it only blows out when the car is moving? Go figure!! It is a 2000 Maxima. Anyone experience this before or have any idea what could be causing this?
Thanks!


----------

